# Pioneer Receiver VSX-519V Audio Problem



## Charlie62 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey folks,

I was hoping somebody out there might know why I have no sound when in TV/SAT mode, but I do have sound while in all other modes (Tuner, BD/DVD). It was working fine, then the sound just stopped. I do have TV sound when it is disconnected from the receiver and connected to the cable box though. I've changed the HDMI cables, still doing the same thing. Can ya help a brother out? 

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the HTS! 

There is a couple of possibilities that I can think of, Has the audio input assign for the TV/SAT been changed by accident. If the SAT is using HDMI Have you tried swaping the inputs on the rear of the receiver to one of the working ones? There is a small possibility that the HDMI input has gone bad.


----------



## Charlie62 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you for the info, Tony. I have changed out the HDMI cable just to verify it wasn't a bad cable. I was hoping it wasn't going to be that, maybe another setting I have missed. I went through all the settings and verified them, they are good. If you can think of anything else, let me know, I really do appreciate the help. I wonder if I can change that out myself? Shouldn't be that hard!

Regards,
Charlie


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

so have you taken the TV/SAT HDMI cable and moved it to the BluRay players input (so the TV/SAT is using the Bluray input) just to see if you get sound that way?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes use another input if your sure the INPUT assignments are ok.... Also try using a FIBER OPTIC cable for audio from the cable box and PIONEER assignments for optical audio..... if your have no audio with another HDMI input such as BLURAY then the cable box might be the issue....swap out cable box at the local store front.... 
Good Luck and let us know what happens


----------

